# Looking for a pet home



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Pet homes needed for father and daughter American stafordshire terriers.
Volt


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This is Striker
Contact me for details


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

that should be an easy placement. stout looking pups.


----------

